# Peterborough Cathedral



## littleowl (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Dec 19, 2016)

Exquisite.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2016)

Just beautiful, Littleowl.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2016)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Carla (Dec 20, 2016)

Simply beautiful, the structure and the stained glass! Where is that located?


----------



## littleowl (Dec 21, 2016)

The Cathedral in in Peterborough England. It is 950 years old. The doors are the largest in Europe at 85 feet high.


----------



## littleowl (Dec 21, 2016)

The Cathedral in in Peterborough England. It is 950 years old. The doors are the largest in Europe at 85 feet high.


----------



## Carla (Dec 21, 2016)

You know, a thought occurred to me, looking at the marble steps and all the stained glass. I wonder how much a cathedral like that would cost to build today! The stained glass is some of the prettiest I have seen. I hope it continues to remain in good shape throughout the ages.


----------



## littleowl (Dec 22, 2016)

The Cathedral is a hidden gem. Today's cost? Any ones guess.


----------

